# I have Tadpoles!!!! lol ....



## IgotFrogs (Dec 30, 2011)

I'm unsure what they are we live in Yass and unsure if anyone can ID them as yet ,,, the froggies set up a love shack in what is a disused pool at the moment ..... and there are 100's of the little things all different sizes


----------



## Wally (Dec 30, 2011)

Beats having worms.


----------



## Renenet (Dec 30, 2011)

How exciting! I can't help you ID them, but can you believe I would not have got the joke in the title of this thread two weeks ago? I only just realised your username is "I got frogs". Before that I'd always read it as "Ee-got frogs".


----------



## IgotFrogs (Dec 30, 2011)

hehehe i'm unsure of what they are i just hope they survive .... i guess i'm not resetting the pool just yet lol

i'll have to keep a check on them and see what they morph into none have legs as yet ..... there are different sized ones so i'm unsure if they are different kinds or just younger ones ..... i cant see any egg clusters in the water at all .... but i was thrilled to find them lol the kids not so much


----------



## GeckoJosh (Dec 30, 2011)

What type of frogs do you get around your house?


----------



## IgotFrogs (Dec 30, 2011)

well ive found a few different types the last lil guy i found was ID'ed here as a Marsh frog ....so we'll just have to wait and see i guess .... what even they are the adults were making a heck of a racket calling all last week .... this week not heard a peep lol

here we go just found this ....



style="text-align: left; font-family: Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif; font-size: 0.7em; font-style: normal; color: rgb(0, 0, 0); line-height: 1.2em; font-weight: normal; empty-cells: show; width: 580px; border-top-style: solid; border-right-style: none; border-bottom-style: solid; border-left-style: none; border-top-width: 1px; border-right-width: 1px; border-bottom-width: 1px; border-left-width: 1px; border-top-color: rgb(111, 139, 123); border-right-color: rgb(111, 139, 123); border-bottom-color: rgb(111, 139, 123); border-left-color: rgb(111, 139, 123); border-collapse: collapse"
Amphibians recorded in Yass Valley Local Government Area, July 1955 to June 2004|- style="border-top-style: none; border-right-style: none; border-bottom-style: solid; border-left-style: none; border-top-width: 1px; border-right-width: 1px; border-bottom-width: 1px; border-left-width: 1px; border-top-color: rgb(111, 139, 123); border-right-color: rgb(111, 139, 123); border-bottom-color: rgb(111, 139, 123); border-left-color: rgb(111, 139, 123)"
[TH="align: left"]Scientific Name[/TH]
[TH="class: left, align: left"]Common Name[/TH]
|- style="border-top-style: none; border-right-style: none; border-bottom-style: none; border-left-style: none"
| style="padding-top: 0em; padding-right: 1em; padding-bottom: 0em; padding-left: 1em; text-align: left" |
_Crinia parinsignifera_

| style="padding-top: 0em; padding-right: 1em; padding-bottom: 0em; padding-left: 1em; text-align: left" | Eastern Sign-bearing Froglet
|- style="border-top-style: none; border-right-style: none; border-bottom-style: none; border-left-style: none"
| style="padding-top: 0em; padding-right: 1em; padding-bottom: 0em; padding-left: 1em; text-align: left" |
_Crinia signifera_

| style="padding-top: 0em; padding-right: 1em; padding-bottom: 0em; padding-left: 1em; text-align: left" | Common Eastern Froglet
|- style="border-top-style: none; border-right-style: none; border-bottom-style: none; border-left-style: none"
| style="padding-top: 0em; padding-right: 1em; padding-bottom: 0em; padding-left: 1em; text-align: left" |
_Limnodynastes dumerilii_

| style="padding-top: 0em; padding-right: 1em; padding-bottom: 0em; padding-left: 1em; text-align: left" | Bullfrog
|- style="border-top-style: none; border-right-style: none; border-bottom-style: none; border-left-style: none"
| style="padding-top: 0em; padding-right: 1em; padding-bottom: 0em; padding-left: 1em; text-align: left" |
_Limnodynastes peronii_

| style="padding-top: 0em; padding-right: 1em; padding-bottom: 0em; padding-left: 1em; text-align: left" | Striped Marsh Frog
|- style="border-top-style: none; border-right-style: none; border-bottom-style: none; border-left-style: none"
| style="padding-top: 0em; padding-right: 1em; padding-bottom: 0em; padding-left: 1em; text-align: left" |
_Limnodynastes tasmaniensis_

| style="padding-top: 0em; padding-right: 1em; padding-bottom: 0em; padding-left: 1em; text-align: left" | Spotted Marsh Frog
|- style="border-top-style: none; border-right-style: none; border-bottom-style: none; border-left-style: none"
| style="padding-top: 0em; padding-right: 1em; padding-bottom: 0em; padding-left: 1em; text-align: left" |
_Litoria aurea_

| style="padding-top: 0em; padding-right: 1em; padding-bottom: 0em; padding-left: 1em; text-align: left" | Green and Golden Bell Frog
|- style="border-top-style: none; border-right-style: none; border-bottom-style: none; border-left-style: none"
| style="padding-top: 0em; padding-right: 1em; padding-bottom: 0em; padding-left: 1em; text-align: left" |
_Litoria booroolongensis_

| style="padding-top: 0em; padding-right: 1em; padding-bottom: 0em; padding-left: 1em; text-align: left" | Booroolong Frog
|- style="border-top-style: none; border-right-style: none; border-bottom-style: none; border-left-style: none"
| style="padding-top: 0em; padding-right: 1em; padding-bottom: 0em; padding-left: 1em; text-align: left" |
_Litoria castanea_

| style="padding-top: 0em; padding-right: 1em; padding-bottom: 0em; padding-left: 1em; text-align: left" | Yellow-spotted Tree frog
|- style="border-top-style: none; border-right-style: none; border-bottom-style: none; border-left-style: none"
| style="padding-top: 0em; padding-right: 1em; padding-bottom: 0em; padding-left: 1em; text-align: left" |
_Litoria lesueuri_

| style="padding-top: 0em; padding-right: 1em; padding-bottom: 0em; padding-left: 1em; text-align: left" | Lesueur's Frog
|- style="border-top-style: none; border-right-style: none; border-bottom-style: none; border-left-style: none"
| style="padding-top: 0em; padding-right: 1em; padding-bottom: 0em; padding-left: 1em; text-align: left" |
_Litoria peronii_

| style="padding-top: 0em; padding-right: 1em; padding-bottom: 0em; padding-left: 1em; text-align: left" | Peron's Tree Frog
|- style="border-top-style: none; border-right-style: none; border-bottom-style: none; border-left-style: none"
| style="padding-top: 0em; padding-right: 1em; padding-bottom: 0em; padding-left: 1em; text-align: left" |
_Litoria verreauxii_

| style="padding-top: 0em; padding-right: 1em; padding-bottom: 0em; padding-left: 1em; text-align: left" | Verreaux's Tree Frog
|- style="border-top-style: none; border-right-style: none; border-bottom-style: none; border-left-style: none"
| style="padding-top: 0em; padding-right: 1em; padding-bottom: 0em; padding-left: 1em; text-align: left" |
_Pseudophryne corroboree_

| style="padding-top: 0em; padding-right: 1em; padding-bottom: 0em; padding-left: 1em; text-align: left" | Southern Corroboree Frog
|- style="border-top-style: none; border-right-style: none; border-bottom-style: none; border-left-style: none"
| style="padding-top: 0em; padding-right: 1em; padding-bottom: 0em; padding-left: 1em; text-align: left" |
_Pseudophryne dendyi_

| style="padding-top: 0em; padding-right: 1em; padding-bottom: 0em; padding-left: 1em; text-align: left" | Southern Toadlet
|- style="border-top-style: none; border-right-style: none; border-bottom-style: none; border-left-style: none"
| style="padding-top: 0em; padding-right: 1em; padding-bottom: 0em; padding-left: 1em; text-align: left" |
_Pseudophryne pengilleyi_

| style="padding-top: 0em; padding-right: 1em; padding-bottom: 0em; padding-left: 1em; text-align: left" | Northern Corroboree Frog
|- style="border-top-style: none; border-right-style: none; border-bottom-style: none; border-left-style: none"
| style="padding-top: 0em; padding-right: 1em; padding-bottom: 0em; padding-left: 1em; text-align: left" |
_Uperoleia laevigata_

| style="padding-top: 0em; padding-right: 1em; padding-bottom: 0em; padding-left: 1em; text-align: left" | Smooth Toadlet
|- style="border-top-style: none; border-right-style: none; border-bottom-style: none; border-left-style: none"
| style="padding-top: 0em; padding-right: 1em; padding-bottom: 0em; padding-left: 1em; text-align: left" |
_Uperoleia rugosa_

| style="padding-top: 0em; padding-right: 1em; padding-bottom: 0em; padding-left: 1em; text-align: left" | Wrinkled Toadlet
|-

after listening to spotted marsh frogs i would say thats what they are ,,,,, hehe we'll see if they survive will keep a eye on them as they start to morph i'm so excited


----------



## richoman_3 (Dec 30, 2011)

looks spotted marsh frog to me 
their call is a weird sound, sorta like wood hitting concrete


----------



## IgotFrogs (Dec 30, 2011)

yeah Rich i'll keep you guys updated so we can try and find out what they are lol .....


----------



## SperO (Dec 30, 2011)

woo~ congrats 

i always find native tadpoles hard to identify they all look pretty similar. Usually I just watch how long their tadpole period is.

one the my neighbours got mad at me for saving tadpoles the other day because the GTF in the area are really noisy and she blames me. _so sorry that that for a few months a year you get a little bit of noise in your urbanization. 
_
I wonder what the loudest frog in the NT is ^^


----------



## JAS101 (Dec 30, 2011)

i found that the warmer the water the faster they morphed , i had some in a 50lt tub in the lounge they all morphed long before the ones in the spare pond . 



SperO said:


> woo~ congrats
> 
> i always find native tadpoles hard to identify they all look pretty similar. Usually I just watch how long their tadpole period is.
> 
> ...


i would have been telling the neighbours to go and get nicked .


----------



## IgotFrogs (Dec 30, 2011)

I'm a bit worried they might over heat if we get a hot day but my hands are tied,I'm not allowed to move them anywhere am i ?


----------



## dangles (Dec 30, 2011)

It's not your fault if they appeared in a new 50ltub somewhere is it??? That's how u found it


----------



## IgotFrogs (Dec 30, 2011)

well i think i have a huge 120lt tub under the house was just thinking then i could put them right under cover and let them do their thing


----------



## JasonL (Dec 30, 2011)

Prob Perons


----------



## PythonLegs (Dec 30, 2011)

Sigh..I miss the days of unidentified tadpoles turning out to be anything but canetoads.


----------



## dylan-rocks (Dec 30, 2011)

Yeah looks like a spotted marsh to me, me and my mate find them in the dams arond here


----------



## IgotFrogs (Jan 3, 2012)

*well i found a dead froggie *

i would say some of the tadpoles ARE spotted marsh frogs as i found this little guy dead in the pond


----------

